# 1/32 Imai Batmobile



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I hesitate to post these since there's already so many other larger and more accurate batmobiles posted on the site. But after 2 weeks of rain I was determined to finish something this weekend even if I couldn't use the airbrush. All the painting is by hand using enamals, mostly Testors. The red stripes are done with 1/16" striping tape, it's a little larger than scale but I already had a roll of it from another project. The windshield trim, pipes, hubcaps, and rocket exhaust are done from a scrap of bare-metal chrome. The Imai kit is small and not too accurate, but it is cheap! The dollar bill will give you an idea of size.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Considering what a crappy little model that Imai kit is, that turned out pretty nice. Especially since you hand painted it. If I tried to hand paint something like a car body it WOULD look hand painted!
I've still got one of those Imai kits stored away. I should throw it together for a weekend project.
Nice work Phil.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Kirk!

The only thing I'm unhappy with is the stripes, the 1/16 tape is too thick and wide, but it WAS at hand. It's already wrinkling and lifting from all those curves. I'm going to try and mask and paint them on tonight with a Testors paint pen, an idea I shamelessly stole from a much bigger better Batmobile in Steve's Batman section.

The Imai is tiny and inaccurate, but it still LOOKS like the TV Batmobile, if you know what I mean. I actually bought this kit planning to make an RC version, but the Imai Body is too short for any of my Kyosho chassis even on the shortest set-up. I'd love a nice TV version, but most of them are a little outside my price range at the moment, I'm still kinda in the doghouse about a signed Alan Bean Apollo Art book!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Thanks Kirk!
> 
> The only thing I'm unhappy with is the stripes, the 1/16 tape is too thick and wide, but it WAS at hand. It's already wrinkling and lifting from all those curves.


Other than the fact that it's wrinkling and lifting, I wouldn't worry too much about the width. Imai's kit already looks more like a cartoonish version of the Batmobile, and the slightly wider pinstriping fits. Nice job! Maybe I'll drag mine out of storage and finish it up...one of these days. :devil:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

How does this one compare to the Aurora 1/32nd scale TV Batmanbile?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

While the Aurora Batmobile isn't exactly accurate either it's a heck of alot closer then the Imai kit. The lines on the Imai kit are all wrong. It's too short. The grille and headlight openings are not the correct shape. The interior is only a partial interior with only the heads and shoulders of the figures molded. There is no chrome on the kit and the mag wheels aren't even close. The rear end is also not correct and there's a bunch of other stuff that I can't even remember.
Having said that, with a little work you can build it up into a neat little car. It won't be accurate to the tv version but who's to say that it can't represent some comic version that was never seen. The reason I like it is you can test yourself on it to see how cool you can really make it look.
Really not a bad kit if you can get it for a good price. I probably wouldn't pay more than ten dollars for the kit. Of course everybody has their own ideas on what they want to pay.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Does anyone know if Polar Lights will ever do a reissue of the Aurora T.V. show Batmobile hopefully,Guy Schlicter.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Short answer - No, they won't.

Longer answer - No, the won't. Too many parties want a piece of the licensing action that they'd have to sell 4 or 5 times the normal number of units (already typically a five digit number) just to break even.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I bought the Polar lights Batmobile today and even though its not perfect its very similar.I'm positive other people want the T.V.show Batmobile as well and I think is reasonable to hope Polar Lights would do it don't you,Guy Schlicter


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Looks nice Phil, kinda reminds me of a tin toy Batmobile. Hey its out of the box and on the shelf!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I'm positive other people want the T.V.show Batmobile as well and I think is reasonable to hope Polar Lights would do it don't you,Guy Schlicter


I've got the 1/32 Imai and love it as a "toy-like" representation - especially with those Batman and Robin "bobble-heads".

Guy - the legailities of licensing _anything_ from the TV show are more complicated than a Russian novel. Polar Lights managed the Aurora Batboat and Bat-Cycle but I suspect they were able to completely get around any legal obstacles connected to the show because those two original vehicles were farmed out to customizers who apparently didn't patent their work. Even the TV series _itself_ is wrapped up in a tug o' war between different parties which is why it's not available now or for the forseeable future on DVD.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Also, Polar no longer has a Batman licence. Don't expect any more Batman models from them anytime soon.

Steve


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Fellows,Thanks for replying to me.I will have to make due with the Polar lights Batmobile.I don't want to pay big bucks for the Old Aurora model and the Polar Lights 1960s D.C. Comics Batmobile although not perfect does look alot like the T.V.series Batmobile,I'll live with the differences,Thanks,Guy Schlicter.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The PL is definitely a fun car and worth a build or two (I'm currently working on my 2nd one!).

However, there is no need to do without the TV version if you're willing to do a little bit of hunting to find the Revell Futura kit and a resin conversion kit (not necessary if you're into sculpting and epoxy putty but makes things easier).


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

> The Imai kit is small and not too accurate, but it is cheap! The dollar bill will give you an idea of size.


Humm, that looks more like a twenty to me?  

Still, looks good.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

There's also a kit to convert the Fireball 500 into this car.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I bought one of the Imai once, took a look at it, and threw it away. 
Finished, it's not too bad. It looks like a combination of the TV and comic cars.

Fire BALL Five HUNDRED..


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

The box-art for the kit is also pretty darned cool. There is also supposedly a 1/42 scale Imai Batmobile but I've never personally seen one.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> There's also a kit to convert the Fireball 500 into this car.


Oh, yeah! That looks to be a fine kit! It certainly would save a lot of conversion work. :thumbsup:


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Here's mine. It's the Magnetic Models Black Star, kit #175. I also made a turbine flame in the back. It has a flashing beacon and flame. I just need to install Batman and Robin in there and the kit will be complete. 

http://ca.f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/f1steph/album?.dir=/d462&.src=ph

Steph


----------

